# Продукты компании Agnitum Ltd.: Новости



## Mila

*Антивирусные решения Outpost от Agnitum – 100 дней работы на Windows 7*

Эксперты в сетевой безопасности из компании Agnitum объявляют о том, что уже свыше 100 дней продукты Outpost поддерживают совместимость с Windows7. Таким образом, поддержка новой операционной системы компании Microsoft была обеспечена продуктами Outpost ровно за 3 месяца до ее официального выпуска.

Первой версией Outpost, совместимой с «релизом-кандидатом» Windows 7 RC, была версия 6.7, которая также обеспечила стабильную работу с обновлениями для Vista и Windows Server 2008 (как 32-бит, так и 64-бит). В версии 6.7 также были усовершенствованы антивирусный движок и эвристический анализатор для лучшего обнаружения угроз и улучшения работы модулей «Самозащита» и «Локальная безопасность».

Текущая версия 6.7.1 содержит дальнейшие улучшения совместимости с Windows 7 и Vista SP2, включая внедрение в «Центр поддержки» Windows и оптимизацию производительности на 64-битных системах.

В работе над линейкой персональных продуктов Outpost Pro 2009, в которую входят Outpost Firewall Pro, Outpost Antivirus Pro и комплексный Outpost Security Suite Pro, компания Agnitum продолжает уделять особое внимание повышению стабильности и совместимости со всеми ОС Windows.

В настоящее время Agnitum уже проводит бета-тестирование версии Outpost 2010 (7.0), которая выйдет в начале зимы и в которой будет внедрен ряд новых функций, а также сделан дополнительный акцент на производительности и удобстве использования.

Полнофункциональные 30-дневные версии «Outpost Pro 2009» (Firewall, Antivirus и Security Suite 6.7.1) с поддержкой Windows7 можно загрузить по адресу http://www.agnitum.ru/products/



Источник


----------



## Mila

*Outpost Pro 7 Beta с защитой Интернет-приложений*








*Выпущена открытая бета-версия программы для обеспечения безопасности компьютера Outpost Pro 7.
*
*Среди нововведений этого релиза можно выделить: *

*Модуль "Защита приложений", защищающий конфиденциальные данные, которые хранятся в различных интернет-приложениях, таких как мессенджеры, браузеры, системы электронных платежей и т.д. 
*Средство для защиты файлов и папок позволит уберечь от обнаружения или изменения вредоносным кодом или третьим лицом файлы, хранящиеся на жестком диске. Для применения функции достаточно в расширенном меню Outpost выделить соответствующую папку или файл и установить пароль. 
*Средство "Доступ к файлам и реестру" формирует картину текущей активности файлов и реестра, позволяя наблюдать за любым активным процессом, видеть его расположение и время выполнения, а также отслеживать изменения реестра. Позволяет сделать снимок записей монитора для последующего анализа или, в случае необходимости, прекратить подозрительный процесс прямо из списка процессов в интерфейсе Outpost 7.
*В модуле «Веб-контроль» появилась возможность настроить фильтр загружаемых страниц. Для этого достаточно создать список «стоп»-слов, которые не должны содержаться в загружаемых страницах, или указать адреса сайтов, доступ которым необходимо заблокировать. 
*Антивирусное ядро дополнено новыми возможностями обнаружения и лечения: расширены возможности опции «Карантин» — проще принять решение, что делать с подозрительными объектами; обновлено ядро эвристического анализатора, который оценивает поведение объектов при автозапуске системы.
*Процесс обновления баз и ядра модуля «Антивирус» стал более эффективным, в том числе обновления антивирусного ядра автоматически устанавливаются вместе с базами сигнатур.
*Благодаря новому механизму фильтрации сетевых событий и cодержимого, в Outpost7 улучшена совместимость и стабильность работы на Windows 7, а также улучшена смягчена фильтрация P2P трафика, видео- и аудиопотоков.

Получить ссылку на загрузку бета-версии можно тут.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Outpost Pro 7 RC с защитой интернет-приложений*

Выпущена предвыпускная версия программы для обеспечения безопасности компьютера Outpost Pro 7.







Среди нововведений седьмой версии можно выделить:
*Модуль "Защита приложений", защищающий конфиденциальные данные, которые хранятся в различных интернет-приложениях, таких как мессенджеры, браузеры, системы электронных платежей и т.д. 
*Средство для защиты файлов и папок позволит уберечь от обнаружения или изменения вредоносным кодом или третьим лицом файлы, хранящиеся на жестком диске. Для применения функции достаточно в расширенном меню Outpost выделить соответствующую папку или файл и установить пароль. 
*Средство "Доступ к файлам и реестру" формирует картину текущей активности файлов и реестра, позволяя наблюдать за любым активным процессом, видеть его расположение и время выполнения, а также отслеживать изменения реестра. Позволяет сделать снимок записей монитора для последующего анализа или, в случае необходимости, прекратить подозрительный процесс прямо из списка процессов в интерфейсе Outpost 7.
*В модуле «Веб-контроль» появилась возможность настроить фильтр загружаемых страниц. Для этого достаточно создать список «стоп»-слов, которые не должны содержаться в загружаемых страницах, или указать адреса сайтов, доступ которым необходимо заблокировать. 
*Антивирусное ядро дополнено новыми возможностями обнаружения и лечения: расширены возможности опции «Карантин» — проще принять решение, что делать с подозрительными объектами; обновлено ядро эвристического анализатора, который оценивает поведение объектов при автозапуске системы.
*Процесс обновления баз и ядра модуля «Антивирус» стал более эффективным, в том числе обновления антивирусного ядра автоматически устанавливаются вместе с базами сигнатур.
*Благодаря новому механизму фильтрации сетевых событий и cодержимого, в Outpost7 улучшена совместимость и стабильность работы на Windows 7, а также улучшена смягчена фильтрация P2P трафика, видео- и аудиопотоков.



источник


----------



## Денис

*Agnitum выпускает антивирусные продукты Outpost 7*

*Эксперты компании Agnitum сообщают о начале продаж новой версии линейки персональных продуктов Outpost 7.*







В Outpost 7 приоритет отдан автоматической превентивной защите как от известных, так и от новых сетевых угроз. В Outpost 7 используется принципиально новый подход к защите логинов, паролей и других приватных данных, хранящихся в широко распространенных программах. В частности, модуль «Защита приложений» автоматически блокирует доступ сторонних программ к регистрационной и другой конфиденциальной информации, которая используется в мессенджерах, браузерах (Интернет-обозревателях), электронных кошельках и т.д. Новый модуль «Защита системы» оберегает критически важные настройки операционной системы от повреждения вредоносным ПО.


При этом возможности гибкой настройки и конфигураций Outpost 7 существенно расширились. Продвинутые пользователи получили целый арсенал новых инструментов. Например, появилась возможность самостоятельно настроить защиту от доступа третьих лиц и вредоносного кода к файлам и папкам с ценным и приватным содержимым.


В Outpost 7 появился новый монитор «Доступ к файлам и реестру», который демонстрирует ясную картину поведения процессов в системе. Монитор позволяет видеть расположение и время выполнения любого активного процесса, отслеживать изменения реестра и, при необходимости, мгновенно отреагировать. Также можно сделать «снимок» активности процесса для последующего анализа.


Значительные изменения претерпела и антивирусная составляющая Outpost — внедрено антивирусное ядро следующего поколения, которое уже прошло сертификацию VB100; оптимизирована нагрузка модуля обновлений на Интернет-канал; повышена производительность и удобство антивирусного сканера.


Существенные улучшения в модуле «Брандмауэр» значительно снизили нагрузку на процессор и сетевые подключения, в том числе при использовании P2P-клиентов (например, torrent). Новый механизм фильтрации сетевых событий, отказ от фильтрации бинарных потоков, тонкая настройка пакетного снифера — эти и другие изменения позволили минимизировать влияние Outpost 7 на производительность системы.

Для обеспечения безопасной веб-навигации в Outpost 7 добавлен инструмент контроля сайтов по ключевым словам. Настроив его, пользователь может предотвратить загрузку веб-страниц, текст и адреса которых содержат слова из «стоп-списка».

Необходимо отметить, что интерфейс нового Outpost Pro выдержан в стиле Windows 7. Кроме того, разработчики Agnitum сделали настройки Outpost 7 более гибкими, а содержание окон сообщений и контекстное управление защитой — более очевидными для пользователей.

Из предыдущих версий в новый Outpost 7 перешли востребованные режимы, упрощающие работу с программой: «Игровой» для полноэкранных приложений (игры, видео и т.п.) и «Автосоздание правил» для автонастройки сетевой и проактивной защиты через «облачную» систему ImproveNet.

Отдельное внимание в работе над новой версией было уделено стабилизации и улучшению поддержки Windows 7.

Подробнее о новой версии линейки персональных продуктов Outpost7 читайте в разделе «Что нового» www.agnitum.ru/products/ и в блоге www.Internet-Security.ru.


Agnitum Ltd.


----------



## Mila

*Outpost Pro 7.0.1: обновление пакета для обеспечения безопасности*

*Выпущена обновленная версия программы для обеспечения безопасности компьютера Outpost Pro 7.*

Среди нововведений седьмой версии можно выделить:
*Модуль "Защита приложений", защищающий конфиденциальные данные, которые хранятся в различных интернет-приложениях, таких как мессенджеры, браузеры, системы электронных платежей и т.д. 
*Средство для защиты файлов и папок позволит уберечь от обнаружения или изменения вредоносным кодом или третьим лицом файлы, хранящиеся на жестком диске. Для применения функции достаточно в расширенном меню Outpost выделить соответствующую папку или файл и установить пароль. 
*Средство "Доступ к файлам и реестру" формирует картину текущей активности файлов и реестра, позволяя наблюдать за любым активным процессом, видеть его расположение и время выполнения, а также отслеживать изменения реестра. Позволяет сделать снимок записей монитора для последующего анализа или, в случае необходимости, прекратить подозрительный процесс прямо из списка процессов в интерфейсе Outpost 7.
*В модуле «Веб-контроль» появилась возможность настроить фильтр загружаемых страниц. Для этого достаточно создать список «стоп»-слов, которые не должны содержаться в загружаемых страницах, или указать адреса сайтов, доступ которым необходимо заблокировать. 
*Антивирусное ядро дополнено новыми возможностями обнаружения и лечения: расширены возможности опции «Карантин» — проще принять решение, что делать с подозрительными объектами; обновлено ядро эвристического анализатора, который оценивает поведение объектов при автозапуске системы.
*Процесс обновления баз и ядра модуля «Антивирус» стал более эффективным, в том числе обновления антивирусного ядра автоматически устанавливаются вместе с базами сигнатур.
*Благодаря новому механизму фильтрации сетевых событий и cодержимого, в Outpost7 улучшена совместимость и стабильность работы на Windows 7, а также улучшена смягчена фильтрация P2P трафика, видео- и аудиопотоков.

Полнофункциональные тестовые версии всех персональных продуктов линейки Outpost 7 доступны здесь.


----------



## Саныч

*Антивирусы Outpost обновлены для защиты Windows от эксплойта .LNK*

*Эксперты компании Agnitum, разработчика средств проактивной защиты от вредоносного ПО и сетевых атак, сообщают о выпуске версии Outpost 7.0.2, которая защищает от нового быстро распространяющегося эксплойта .LNK, реализованном в том числе в черве Stuxnet.*

С начала этой недели стали распространяться новости о том, что самые безопасные элементы Windows могут содержать потенциальную угрозу. Несколько интернет-ресурсов опубликовало информацию о том, что обнаружен эксплойт «LNK», который распространяется через USB-устройства и использует уязвимость ярлыков (файлов с расширением .lnk) для внедрения в систему. Заражению подвержены все широко распространенные ОС Windows — от XP SP2 до последних версий Windows 7.

Установив, что характер уязвимости предвещает эпидемию, специалисты Agnitum приступили к разработке обновления механизмов проактивной защиты Outpost для превентивной блокировки методики заражения. Результаты трудов уже реализованы в новой версии Outpost 7.0.2, доступной для загрузки на сайте разработчика.

«На наш взгляд, встроенный алгоритм проверки целостности и достоверности файлов .lnk является достаточным для предотвращения заражения, — комментирует руководитель отдела системного программирования Павел Кунышев. — Мы исследовали проблему и вооружили антивирусные решения Outpost механизмом контроля и оповещения, используя порядка 20 новых валидаторов для LNK-файлов. Данный механизм используется для предотвращения заражения угрозами на базе эксплойтов с LNK-уязвимостью, в том числе нашумевшего червя Stuxnet».

Обновленный модуль проактивной защиты проверяет файлы .lnk на наличие угрозы и, в случае ее обнаружения, сообщает пользователю о подозрительной активности. Помимо модуля проактивной защиты, в Outpost 7.0.2 на сигнатуры Stuxnet реагирует эвристический антивирусный модуль, настроенный на выявление нежелательной активности .LNK.

Мы настоятельно рекомендуем для защиты от грядущей эпидемии переходить на версию 7.0.2 Outpost Security Suite Pro и Outpost Antivirus Pro, дистрибутивы которых доступны на Agnitum.

*Об эксплойте .LNK:*

В середине июля эксплойт .LNK распространился в Азии, а затем перекинулся в США и Восточную Европу, набирая обороты и в России. Несмотря на то, что количество зараженных компьютеров все еще поддается исчислению, резко возросшее количество производимых ими атак дает все основания говорить о том, что эпидемия не за горами. 

Разновидность нового эксплойта — червь Stuxnet, который подписывается краденым сертификатом, предназначавшимся для программных продуктов Realtek. Несмотря на то, что сертификат уже отозван, он не прекращает работу на всех версиях Windows.

Прежде чем антивирусное сообщество отреагировало на угрозу, Microsoft настоятельно рекомендует отключить сервис WebClient или, в качестве менее надежной альтернативы, отключить отображение иконок.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Agnitum прекращает поддержку ранних версий Outpost*

Agnitum сообщила о прекращении с 1 октября 2010 обновлений и технической поддержки всех версий Outpost Firewall Pro, Outpost Antivirus Pro и Outpost Security Suite Pro, кроме версии 7.0.

Иными словами, для всех версий Outpost Pro, которые были выпущены до мая 2010 года, будут отключены обновления, в том числе обновления баз сигнатур вирусов и программ-шпионов, правил блокировки рекламы, «черного» списка сайтов, правил для брандмауэра и модуля «Локальная безопасность». Все перечисленные сервисы, правила и базы будут обновляться только в Outpost Pro 7.

Все пользователи ранних версий могут бесплатно скачать и установить защиту Outpost 7 и пользоваться всеми преимуществами современных решений. Решения Outpost 7 поддерживает все платформы от Windows 2000 SP4 и выше, на 32-разрядных и 64-разрядных версиях. Пользователи активных лицензий бесплатно обновляют соответствующий продукт —Outpost Firewall Pro, Outpost Security Suite Pro и Outpost Antivirus Pro — до версии 7.0.3. Для этого необходимо просто указать в окне регистрации новой версии продукта полученный ранее лицензионный ключ. Пользователи, срок действия лицензий которых истек, могут воспользоваться скидками от 40% до 50% от обычной стоимости лицензии.

Подробная инструкция для проведения процесса обновления доступна здесь.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Outpost Security Suite 7.0 завоевал золотую награду в тестах Anti-Malware на самозащиту*

Outpost Security Suite доказал превосходные способности противостоять попыткам вирусов отключить внутреннюю защиту продукта

Эксперты в сетевой безопасности из компании Agnitum сообщают о том, что комплексный антивирусный продукт Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.0 с легкостью прошел новые тестирования возможностей внутренней защиты, проведенные лаборатории Anti-malware.ru, и завоевал золотую медаль.

В тестирование принимали участие 19 персональных продуктов. Outpost показал результат лидера на платформе Windows XP SP3, точно выявив и отразив максимальное число атак (38 из 38), доказав эффективность своих инструментов реагирования на угрозы и надежность самозащиты. Большинство конкурирующих решений, включая таких известных игроков отрасли, как McAfee, Trend Micro, PC Tools, Panda и Microsoft, показало результат ниже среднего с точки зрения требований к современной проактивной защите.

Необходимо отметить, что Outpost 7 регулярно демонстрирует высокие показатели работы в тестированиях уровня системы, завершения процесса, процесса изменения и защиты драйверов на Windows XP, до сих пор являющейся самой распространенной ОС в мире.

Архитектура Outpost Security Suite Pro предназначена для обеспечения круговой защиты компьютера. Помимо традиционного сигнатурного подхода к обнаружению вирусов, шпионского и рекламного ПО, Outpost обладает инструментами активного поведенческого анализа. Это позволяет продукту противодействовать неизвестным угрозам и утечке конфиденциальных данных, обеспечивая надежную защиту компьютера в реальных «полевых» условиях.

Новая версия Outpost Security Suite Pro 7 расширяет арсенал инструментов защиты от кражи и вредоносного воздействия:
Защищает приложения, систему, файлы и папки от несанкционированного доступа и изменения
Защищает логины, пароли, номера карт и т.д. от кражи
Контролирует поведение приложений
Антивирус — лечит эффективнее, управляется проще, в том числе реализована автоматическая проверка и дезинфекция e-mail вложений и съемных USB-устройств
Автоматически ограничивает доступ к небезопасным сайтам, в том числе блокирует доступ к ресурсам сети по ключевым словам
Блокирует загрузку вредоносного кода
Защищает от спама

За дополнительной информацией и скачать пробную версию Outpost 7, перейдите на http://www.agnitum.ru/products/



источник


----------



## Mila

*Вышла обновленная сборка Outpost Pro 7.0.4*

Выпущена обновленная версия программы для обеспечения безопасности компьютера Outpost Pro 7. В этом релизе исправлены следующие проблемы: при установке поверх предыдущей версии и импорте конфигурации включался режим автообучения; утечка невыгружаемой памяти (nonpaged pool).

Среди нововведений седьмой версии можно выделить:
-Модуль "Защита приложений", защищающий конфиденциальные данные, которые хранятся в различных интернет-приложениях, таких как мессенджеры, браузеры, системы электронных платежей и т.д. 
-Средство для защиты файлов и папок позволит уберечь от обнаружения или изменения вредоносным кодом или третьим лицом файлы, хранящиеся на жестком диске. Для применения функции достаточно в расширенном меню Outpost выделить соответствующую папку или файл и установить пароль. 
-Средство "Доступ к файлам и реестру" формирует картину текущей активности файлов и реестра, позволяя наблюдать за любым активным процессом, видеть его расположение и время выполнения, а также отслеживать изменения реестра. Позволяет сделать снимок записей монитора для последующего анализа или, в случае необходимости, прекратить подозрительный процесс прямо из списка процессов в интерфейсе Outpost 7.
-В модуле «Веб-контроль» появилась возможность настроить фильтр загружаемых страниц. Для этого достаточно создать список «стоп»-слов, которые не должны содержаться в загружаемых страницах, или указать адреса сайтов, доступ которым необходимо заблокировать. 
-Антивирусное ядро дополнено новыми возможностями обнаружения и лечения: расширены возможности опции «Карантин» — проще принять решение, что делать с подозрительными объектами; обновлено ядро эвристического анализатора, который оценивает поведение объектов при автозапуске системы.
-Процесс обновления баз и ядра модуля «Антивирус» стал более эффективным, в том числе обновления антивирусного ядра автоматически устанавливаются вместе с базами сигнатур.
-Благодаря новому механизму фильтрации сетевых событий и cодержимого, в Outpost7 улучшена совместимость и стабильность работы на Windows 7, а также улучшена смягчена фильтрация P2P трафика, видео- и аудиопотоков.

Полнофункциональные тестовые версии всех персональных продуктов линейки Outpost 7 доступны здесь.



источник


----------



## Mila

*Outpost Network Security 3.2 для защиты корпоративных сетей*

Выпущена новая версия корпоративного продукта Outpost Network Security (ONS) 3.2. В основе ONS 3.2 — главные функции решения Agnitum для дома, антивируса Outpost Security Suite Pro 7. Outpost Network Security адаптирован для работы в корпоративной среде и удовлетворяет нуждам малых и средних предприятий. Продукт предоставляет защиту от всевозможных угроз безопасности, а также решает проблемы неэффективного расходования ресурсов и сокращения продуктивности на рабочем месте.

ONS 3.2 охраняет локальные сети от внешних атак и внутреннего саботажа (избыточный трафик, вирусное заражение, рассылка спама или перехват данных на внутренних каналах), защищает ПК конечных пользователей в сети организации от активности вирусов и других видов вредоносного ПО (троянцев, червей, ботов, программ-шпионов, уязвимостей и т.д.). ONS предотвращает случайное разглашение внутренней информации и утечку данных посредством USB-носителей и позволяет контролировать доступ сотрудников к Интернету. 

ONS 3.2 располагает разными средствами централизованного управления, которые помогут системным администраторам обеспечить сетевую безопасность и соблюдение корпоративных правил:

-централизованное развертывание в конфигурации по умолчанию, позволяющее минимизировать затрачиваемые ресурсы и сохранить время на установку продукта;
-онлайн- и оффлайн-обновления для поддержания актуальности защитных механизмов;
-централизованное сканирование на предмет вредоносного ПО;
сегментация пользователей по группам для целевой защиты;
-удаленная настройка, облегчающая контроль сети в целом и отдельных ПК в частности.

Решение Outpost Network Security 3.2 доступно для сетей от семи компьютеров (цена лицензии зависит от числа лицензируемых ПК). Более подробную информацию о продукте и расценках можно найти на странице ONS.


----------



## Mila

*Новая версия Outpost работает с доменами в зоне РФ*

Выпущена обновленная версия программы для обеспечения безопасности компьютера Outpost Pro 7.0.4. В этом релизе исправлена ошибка, из-за которой не было возможности создавать правила с доменами в новой зоне РФ.

Среди нововведений седьмой версии можно выделить:
*Модуль "Защита приложений", защищающий конфиденциальные данные, которые хранятся в различных интернет-приложениях, таких как мессенджеры, браузеры, системы электронных платежей и т.д. 
*Средство для защиты файлов и папок позволит уберечь от обнаружения или изменения вредоносным кодом или третьим лицом файлы, хранящиеся на жестком диске. Для применения функции достаточно в расширенном меню Outpost выделить соответствующую папку или файл и установить пароль. 
*Средство "Доступ к файлам и реестру" формирует картину текущей активности файлов и реестра, позволяя наблюдать за любым активным процессом, видеть его расположение и время выполнения, а также отслеживать изменения реестра. Позволяет сделать снимок записей монитора для последующего анализа или, в случае необходимости, прекратить подозрительный процесс прямо из списка процессов в интерфейсе Outpost 7.
*В модуле «Веб-контроль» появилась возможность настроить фильтр загружаемых страниц. Для этого достаточно создать список «стоп»-слов, которые не должны содержаться в загружаемых страницах, или указать адреса сайтов, доступ которым необходимо заблокировать. 
*Антивирусное ядро дополнено новыми возможностями обнаружения и лечения: расширены возможности опции «Карантин» — проще принять решение, что делать с подозрительными объектами; обновлено ядро эвристического анализатора, который оценивает поведение объектов при автозапуске системы.
*Процесс обновления баз и ядра модуля «Антивирус» стал более эффективным, в том числе обновления антивирусного ядра автоматически устанавливаются вместе с базами сигнатур.
*Благодаря новому механизму фильтрации сетевых событий и cодержимого, в Outpost7 улучшена совместимость и стабильность работы на Windows 7, а также улучшена смягчена фильтрация P2P трафика, видео- и аудиопотоков.

Полнофункциональные тестовые версии всех персональных продуктов линейки Outpost 7 доступны здесь.


----------



## Wu-Tang

Не подскажите, как в outpost заблокировать proto?


----------



## Severnyj

*Outpost Security Suite Free - первый в мире бесплатный пакет Internet Security*

Питерский антивирусный разработчик Agnitum выпустил пакет программ Outpost Security Suite Free, в состав которого входит антивирус, антишпион, антиспам, фаерволл, антируткит, и модуль проактивной защиты. Он уже доступен для скачивания на сайте компании. 

По всей видимости, это первый на мировом рынке бесплатный комплект защитного ПО подобной полноты. "Comodo и Lavasoft также выпускают бесплатные комплексные решения безопасности, но их состав явно неполон по сравнению с тем пониманием Internet Security Suite, которое сложилось в отрасли", — заявил CNews коммерческий директор Agnitum *Виталий Янко*. 

При безусловном достоинстве бесплатности Outpost Security Suite Free несет ряд недостатков. В числе самых заметных — отсутствие *русскоязычной версии* продукта и нечастое — 1 раз в сутки — обновление антивирусных баз. 

Помимо этого по сравнению с профессиональной версией во free-пакете отсутствуют функция родительского контроля, блокировка web-рекламы, детектор атак в фаерволле, блокировка файлов и папок в проактивном модуле и несколько других функций, доступных для платных пользователей. 

Все отсутствующие функции пали жертвой бесплатности Outpost Security Suite Free: "При выпуске бесплатной версии продукта нужно чем-то жертвовать, и в нашем случае жертва — это нагрузка на наши сервера", — объясняет Виталий Янко. По его мнению, лимит в одно ежесуточное обновление не скажется на безопасности компьютеров его пользователей, поскольку основной упор в продуктах Antigum делается на проактивную составляющую защиты.







По опыту компании, вряд ли пользователям бесплатной версии доставит большие неудобства исключительно англоязычные интерфейс и служба поддержки. Такой практики Agnitum придерживается в своих бесплатных приложениях с 2002 г. 

Хотя сама по себе локализация продукта — не очень дорогой процесс, она влечет выпуск технических и маркетинговых документов на соответствующем языке, не считая организации локализованной службы поддержки, а это уже затратные мероприятия, — говорит представитель Agnitum. 

"Конечно, в службе техподдержки пользователей бесплатных версий явно "заворачивать" не будут, — обещает Янко. — Но наша практика показывает, что они склонны решать возникающие технические проблемы самостоятельно либо на форумах пользователей Outpost". 







Популярность бесплатных защитных программ сейчас растет, особенно в среде домашних пользователей, полагает эксперт по безопасности *Илья Шабанов*: "Общий тренд таков, что домашние пользователи в течение ближайших 3-5 лет в большинстве могут перейти на бесплатные антивирусные продукты. Так что Agnitum находится в мейнстриме". 

Бесплатные антивирусы сейчас представляют несколько производителей: AVG, Avast, Avira, Comodo, Lavasoft, Microsoft, но они, как правило, представляют продукты самой базовой функциональности, предлагая пользователям платить за премиум-решения отдельно. 

Выпустив бесплатный, хотя и с ограничениями, продукт класса Internet Security Suite, Agnitum "отстроился от конкурентов, за счет чего получил маркетинговое преимущество, и, кроме того, не исключил возможности конвертации своих бесплатных пользователей в платных", — говорит Шабанов. 

По собственной оценке компании, изложенной Виталием Янко, "доля продуктов Agnitum на российском рынке персональных комплексов интернет-безопасности (исключая фаервол) составляет более 5%". 

Илья Шабанов полагает, что эта оценка "похожа на правду". Это не мало, но и не слишком много, считает эксперт: по собственной правдоподобной оценке разработчиков Avast, их антивирус занимает 20% на российском рынке домашних пользователей.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Outpost 7.0 завоевал золотую награду в тестах антивирусов*

Продукт последнего поколения Outpost Security Suite Pro 7 доказал превосходные способности противостоять попыткам вирусов отключить внутреннюю защиту продукта на 64-битной платформе Windows 7.

Эксперты в сетевой безопасности из компании Agnitum сообщают о том, что комплексный антивирусный продукт Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.0 с легкостью прошел новые тестирования возможностей внутренней защиты на Windows 7 (х64), проведенные лабораторией Anti-malware.ru, и завоевал золотую медаль.

В тестировании принимали участие 20 персональных продуктов. Outpost показал один из лидирующих результатов, точно выявив и отразив 92 % атак (30,5 баллов из 33), доказав эффективность своих инструментов реагирования на угрозы и надежность самозащиты. Многие конкурирующие решения, включая такие продукты, как PC Tools Internet Security 2011 и Eset Smart Security 4.2 (оба – с результатом 59%) и Microsoft Security Essentials 1.0 (тест провален с результатом 30%), продемонстрировали несоответствие требованиям к современной проактивной защите.

Необходимо отметить, что Outpost 7 регулярно демонстрирует высокие показатели работы в тестированиях уровня системы, завершения процесса, процесса изменения и защиты драйверов на Windows 7, при этом осуществляя полную поддержку 64-битных платформ с учетом их архитектуры и особенностей обеспечения безопасности.

"Вопросы усиления и совершенствования самозащиты продукта всегда были для нас значимыми при разработке Outpost. В следующей версии продуктовой линейки – Outpost 7.5 – мы намерены продолжить улучшение механизмов, направленных на противостояние новым техникам обхода защиты", - комментирует технический директор Agnitum Максим Коробцев.

Комплексный антивирус Outpost Security Suite Pro предназначен для обеспечения круговой защиты компьютера. Помимо традиционного сигнатурного подхода к обнаружению вирусов, шпионского и рекламного ПО, Outpost обладает инструментами активного поведенческого анализа. Это позволяет продукту противодействовать неизвестным угрозам и утечке конфиденциальных данных, обеспечивая надежную защиту компьютера в реальных «полевых» условиях.

С ноября 2010 года Outpost Security Suite доступен также и в бесплатной англоязычной версии, как для х32, так и для х64.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Outpost Security Suite/Firewall 7.1 - решения для защиты от сетевых угроз*

Компания Agnitum, отечественный разработчик персональных брандмауэров, представила новые версии отдельного межсетевого экрана Outpost Firewall Pro и интегрированного комплекса защиты Outpost Security Suite Pro до версии 7.1. Основным назначением первого продукта является предотвращение краж персональной информации, а также обеспечение мощной защиты от spyware, кейлоггеров, троянских коней и прочего вредоносного кода, позволяет предупредить несанкционированное вторжение в беспроводные сети. Outpost Security Suite Pro включает в себя аналогичные возможности, а также встроенный антивирус.







Версии линейки 2010 года содержат следующие функции и нововведения: 

новый модуль «Защита приложений»: 
защита конфигурационных файлов и веток реестров прикладных программ от чтения неавторизированными процессами 
обнаружение приложений, защищаемых модулем «Защита приложений», во время установки
возможность отправлять в компанию Agnitum данные о приложениях, которых нет в списке, но которые необходимо защитить 

новый модуль «Защита файлов и папок»: 
защита доступа к заданным пользователем папкам и файлам

модуль «Брандмауэр»: 
значительно снижена нагрузка на канал между драйвером и управляющей службой 
увеличена производительность фильтрации трафика в P2P —сетях 
реализована динамическая фильтрация пакетов (SPI) для протокола UDP 
добавлена фильтрация неверных флагов TCP 
улучшена фильтрация содержимого (не фильтруется локальный трафик и бинарные потоки) 
исправлены критические ошибки в TDI/TLI-фильтрах, применяемых в Windows 2000/XP/Vista, что позволило повысить стабильность системы

переработана функциональность модуля «Активность процессов»: 
монитор файловой и реестровой активности процессов 
список модулей процесса 
возможность изолировать подозрительный процесс или модуль, поместив его в карантин 
счетчики операций входа/выхода

модуль «Критические объекты» переработан в новый модуль «Защита системы»: 
критически важные секции реестра и системные файлы защищаются от изменений в соответствии с предустановленными правилами 
увеличено количество защищаемых объектов 
реализована возможность создавать свои правила для защиты реестра и файлов 
в разделе «Правила для приложений» возможно задание собственных правил для приложений, имеющих более высокий приоритет, по сравнению с глобальными правилами (исключения)

рестайлинг пользовательского интерфейса: 
общий вид и диалоги продукта переработаны в стиле Windows Vista/Windows 7

модуль «Веб-контроль» 
реализована блокировка веб-страниц по ключевым словам в URL и в теле страниц


В этом релизе расширен список третьих программ, поддерживаемых компонентами «Защита приложений», а также устранены частые падения (подробнее).







Скачать инсталляторы Outpost Firewall Pro на русском и английском языках можно по следующим ссылкам: 

Outpost Firewall Pro 7.1 (3415.520.1247) (28.3 MB, Windows x86, shareware) 
Outpost Firewall Pro 7.1 (3415.520.1247) (36.8 MB, Windows x64, shareware).

Скачать инсталляторы Outpost Security Suite Pro на русском и английском 
языках можно по следующим ссылкам: 
Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.1 (3415.520.1247) (95.1 MB, Windows x86, shareware) 
Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.1 (3415.520.1247) (107.5 MB, Windows x64, shareware).

На официальном сайте доступен также и вариант Outpost Antivirus Pro, который представляет собой самостоятельный антивирусный продукт (включенный в дистрибутив Outpost Security Suite Pro). 

Кроме того, на днях была представлена первая бесплатная версия пакета Security Suite. От коммерческого варианта он отличается урезанными возможностями. Так пользователю доступен антивирус, межсетевой экран, антиспам, а также проактивная защита с некоторыми ограничениями. Для работы придется получить специальный бесплатный ключ на официальном сайте (подробнее). 

Скачать инсталляторы Outpost Security Suite на русском и английском языках можно по следующим ссылкам: 

Outpost Security Suite 7.1 (3412.520.1245) (107.1 MB, Windows x86, freeware) 
Outpost Security Suite 7.1 (3412.520.1245) (117.5 MB, Windows x64, freeware).

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Открытое beta-тестирование Outpost Pro 7.5*

Компания Agnitum предлагает всем желающим попробовать в деле новую версию своего флагманского продукта, обеспечивающего всеобъемлющую защиту компьютерной системы от различного вида угроз.

Некоторые характеристики новой продуктовой линейки:

Обновленный антивирусный "движок" (версия 5.2) с новыми алгоритмами управления и хранения вирусных баз, повышенной точностью обнаружения вирусных модификаций в рамках одной сигнатуры.
В несколько раз увеличена скорость фильтрации контента (доработан модуль "Веб-контроль").
Технология SmartDecision. Анализ исполняемых файлов по целому ряду критериев, с запрос дальнейших действий при обнаружении неизвестного или непроверенного приложения.
SmartScan 4 / технология XAS. Четвёртое поколение SmartScan под кодовым названием XAS (eXtended AttributeS) - для ускорения процесса повторных проверок на вирусы за счет сохранения предыдущей статистики
Улучшен и перенастроен HAX (eXtended Heuristic Analyzer - эвристический анализатор).
Защита данных буфера обмена и снимков экрана (защита от т.н. "clipboard-loggers" и "screenloggers"). 
Различные опции для защиты автозагрузки USB-накопителей.
Снижено потребление оперативной памяти. Благодаря объединению антивирусных баз на уровне пользователя (user-mode) и ядра (kernel-mode), Outpost 7.5 сокращает потребление оперативной памяти на 45-50% в сравнении с Outpost 7.
Улучшена фильтрация документов в формате PDF.
Совместимость брандмауэра с новейшими устройствами для обеспечения мобильного доступа в Интернет (например, 3G-модемами).
Улучшения производительности и стабильности работы на 64-битных платформах.
Если вы хотите попробовать в деле новые версии Outpost Security Suite, Outpost Firewall Pro или Outpost Antivirus Pro, а также, естественно, помочь разработчикам в ловле "багов", отправляйтесь по ссылке, приведённой в конце новости. Но помните, что beta-тестирование данных продуктов из сферы безопасности может приводить к нестабильной работе, сбоям и потере данных.

Страница получения дистрибутива Outpost Pro 7.5 Beta: ссылка

Источник


----------



## Mila

*Вышел обновленный Outpost Security Suite 7.1.1*

Компании Agnitum выпустила обновление для первого бесплатного комплексного антивирусного пакета Outpost Security Suite FREE (OSS Free) – версию 7.1.1. Как и предыдущая версия решения 7.1, Outpost Free 7.1.1 бесплатно защищает пользователей Windows 7, Vista и Windows XP. 

Outpost Security Suite Free 7.1.1, включающий в себя все механизмы OSS Pro из состава единого модуля «Anti-Malware» («Антивирус+Антишпион»), ранее невозможно было зарегистрировать некоторыми регистрационными ключами из-за выявленной несовместимости с некоторыми программами для очистки реестра системы Windows. Данная ошибка была устранена. 

Напомню, что Outpost Security Suite Free может использоваться только 2 дня без бесплатной регистрации! После этого продукт должен быть зарегистрирован бесплатным ключом. 

Установка на серверные версии Windows (2000, 2003, 2008, 2008 R2) и в корпоративном окружении не может быть выполнена. 

Загрузить Outpost Free v.7.1.1 можно по следующим адресам (Freeware, Windows WKS): 
*Для Windows 32-bit (94,7 МБ) 
*Для Windows 64-bit (104,0 МБ)


источник


----------



## Severnyj

*В Outpost PRO 7.5 Beta 2 реализован новый механизм авто-обучения*

Вышла вторая бета-версия продуктов новой линейки от компании Agnitum — Outpost PRO 7.5. В этом релизе представлен новый механизм Авто-обучения (Auto-Learn) и возможные оповещения безопасности об активности доверенных приложений. Кроме этого, для более безопасной обработки системных событий Outpost 7.5 вновь включает настройки, позволяющие в случае угрозы безопасности ПК принимать решения, актуальные только до следующего подобного запроса.







Среди нововведений Outpost Security Suite Pro, Outpost Firewall Pro и Outpost Antivirus Pro версии 7.5 можно выделить:

Обновленный антивирусный движок. В новой версии антивирусного движка усиливается точность обнаружения за счет группировки схожих вирусных модификаций в рамках одной сигнатуры. 
Увеличена скорость фильтрации контента. Cкорость фильтрации HTML увеличилась в 50 раз по сравнению с предыдущими версиями, фильтрация рекламных сайтов стала в 25 раз быстрее, а фильтрация шпионских сайтов – в 50-100 раз быстрее.
Представлена технология SmartDecision, которая анализирует исполняемые файлы по ряду критериев, чтобы определить благонадежность или потенциальную опасность, используя многоуровневую систему измерения рисков.
Представлена технология SmartScan, которая помогает ускорить процесс вторичной проверки на вирусы примерно в 10 раз за счет сохранения статистики предыдущих проверок.
Появилась функция защиты данных буфера обмена и снимков экрана.
Для защиты от вирусов, распространяющихся через USB-накопители благодаря уязвимости автозагрузки устройств в Windows, Outpost 7.5 предлагает особый превентивный механизм.

Тестовые версии всех персональных продуктов линейки Outpost 7.5 доступны здесь.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Антивирус от Agnitum одержал новую победу*

Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.1 показал высокие результаты реактивного и проактивного детектирования сигнатур на расширенном наборе вредоносных объектов.







Эксперты по сетевой безопасности компании Agnitum сообщают, что комплексный антивирус Outpost Security Suite (OSS) 7.1 получил сертификат за высокие показатели детектирования вредоносных объектов. Результаты тестирования комплекса OSS превзошли показатели детектирования коммерческих продуктов таких производителей, как McAfee, Sophos и CA (Computer Associates). Расширенная коллекция вредоносных объектов, используемая тестовой лабораторией журнала «Virus Bulletin», включает примерно 116000 образцов.

OSS также продемонстрировал 100% результат обнаружения широко распространенных «диких» (In-the-Wild) и полиморфных вирусов на коллекции из 54000 образцов.

Результаты тестирования реактивных и проактивных методов защиты (индекс RAP) показывают, что модуль «Антивирус + Антишпион» (в английском переводе — «Anti-Malware») обнаруживает 8 из 10 ранее неизвестных угроз на наборе образцов, сформированном в течение недели после последнего обновления модуля.

Отметим, что обзор бесплатного комплексного антивируса OSS Free, базирующегося на технологиях коммерческой версии продукта, опубликован в майском номере журнала «Virus Bulletin». Особой похвалы удостоен модуль «Антивирус + Антишпион», объединяющий в себе технологии защиты от вредоносных, шпионских и рекламных программ. «Бесплатная версия продукта успешно прошла сложные тесты без каких-либо замедлений со стороны операционной системы, негативных влияний на GUI...», — комментирует редактор Джон Хэйс. Журнал VirusBulletin отмечает, что результаты тестирования продукта OSS Pro полностью применимы к продукту OSS Free, поскольку используемый «Anti-Malware» модуль идентичен.

Компания Agnitum шестой раз подряд получает сертификацию VB100. С апреля 2010 года бесплатный комплексный антивирус OSS демонстрирует уверенный рост показателей производительности по сравнению с бесплатными решениями, предлагаемыми компаниями Avast (6 сертификаций VB100), AVG (6 сертификаций VB100), Avira (6 сертификаций VB100), PC Tools (4 сертификации VB100), Lavasoft (2 сертификации VB100) и Comodo (1 сертификация VB100).

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Вышел релиз-кандидат антивирусных решений Outpost 7.5*

Outpost Pro 7.5 теперь в 2-5 раз быстрее предыдущей версии.









Эксперты в области сетевой безопасности из компании Agnitum сообщают о выходе релиз-кандидата линейки продуктов Outpost PRO 7.5 – Performance Edition, в состав которой входят комплексный антивирусный продукт Outpost Security Suite Pro, Outpost Firewall Pro и Outpost Antivirus Pro.

Outpost 7.5 Pro отличают высокие показатели производительности и оптимальный расход ресурсов ПК. В частности, тесты показывают, что копирование файлов при сканировании на лету ускорилось в 2 раза, сканирование по требованию стало в 2,5 раза быстрее, время открытия веб-страниц - в 3 раза быстрее.

Финальный релиз продуктов запланирован на начало лета 2011 года.

Изменения в Outpost 7.5 – Release Candidate:

- Доработка технологии SmartDecision устранила ложные срабатывания.

Благодаря активному вовлечению бета-тестеров, отправлявших подозрительные файлы в аналитический центр компании Agnitum, значительно улучшена технология SmartDecision, а именно: переработана система критериев оценки файлов как представляющих угрозу, что позволило минимизировать ложные срабатывания.

- Улучшения модуля "Антивирус+Антишпион" повысили скорость работы.

Модуль "Антивирус+Антишпион" был существенно доработан. Outpost 7.5 показывает существенное улучшение показателей скорости работы и расхода ресурсов ПК. Обновленная до 4-ой версии технология оптимизации SmartScan дает существенное ускорение повторных проверок в 3-5 раз.

Также в ближайшее время антивирусный механизм, используемый в продуктах линейки Outpost 7.5, будет автоматически (вместе с регулярным обновлением баз) обновлен до версии 5.3. В связи с этим ожидается улучшение показателей обнаружения вредоносных объектов в целом и проактивной защиты против ранее неизвестных Интернет-угроз. Обновление антивирусного движка осуществляется автоматически и не требует вмешательства со стороны пользователей. Предлагаем вам установить релиз-кандидат Outpost Pro 7.5 сейчас и поделиться с нами впечатлениями с помощью веб-формы на сайте, в блоге компании или сообществе Agnitum в соцсети.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Outpost PRO 7.5 Performance Edition защищает данные буфера обмена и снимки экрана*

Вышла новая версия всех продуктов линейки от компании Agnitum — Outpost PRO 7.5 Performance Edition.








Среди нововведений Outpost Security Suite Pro, Outpost Firewall Pro и Outpost Antivirus Pro версии 7.5 можно выделить:


Обновленный антивирусный движок. В новой версии антивирусного движка усиливается точность обнаружения за счет группировки схожих вирусных модификаций в рамках одной сигнатуры.
Увеличена скорость фильтрации контента. Cкорость фильтрации HTML увеличилась в 50 раз по сравнению с предыдущими версиями, фильтрация рекламных сайтов стала в 25 раз быстрее, а фильтрация шпионских сайтов – в 50-100 раз быстрее.
Представлена технология SmartDecision, которая анализирует исполняемые файлы по ряду критериев, чтобы определить благонадежность или потенциальную опасность, используя многоуровневую систему измерения рисков.
Представлена технология SmartScan, которая помогает ускорить процесс вторичной проверки на вирусы примерно в 10 раз за счет сохранения статистики предыдущих проверок.
Появилась функция защиты данных буфера обмена и снимков экрана.
Для защиты от вирусов, распространяющихся через USB-накопители благодаря уязвимости автозагрузки устройств в Windows, Outpost 7.5 предлагает особый превентивный механизм.

Триал-версии всех персональных продуктов линейки Outpost 7.5 доступны здесь.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Релиз Outpost 7.5.1: основные изменения*

*Agnitum сообщает о выходе минорного релиза Outpost 7.5.1* 
Среди улучшений Outpost 7.5.1 отмечают: 


совместимость со сторонними приложениями,
работу с архивами: определение, лечение, добавление в карантин.

Если вы еще не установили Outpost 7.5 – Performance Edition, то предлагаем скачать продукты Outpost сейчас.







Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Agnitum: последние новости.*

*Летние скидки на продукты Outpost!*











Не упустите возможность приобрести продукты Outpost со скидкой 400 руб. Защитите свой ПК и наслаждайтесь безопасным нахождением в Интернете!

Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.5 — *ВСЕГО 899 руб*. — Купить со скидкой 
http://www.agnitum.ru/purchase/security-suite/

Outpost Firewall Pro 7.5 — *ВСЕГО 499 руб*. — Купить со скидкой 
http://www.agnitum.ru/purchase/outpost/

_Предложение действительно до 31 августа 2011 года._

Источник


*Outpost Pro 7.5 получает высшие оценки в недавних тестах*

*Комплексный антивирусный продукт компании Agnitum показал отличные результаты в тестах по защите ПК против Интернет-угроз*

*Санкт-Петербург, 27 июля 2011 г.* Компания Agnitum, эксперт в области сетевой безопасности и разработчик продуктов Outpost, сообщает о том, что продуктовая линейка Outpost Pro 7.5 получила высшие оценки в недавних тестах ведущих лабораторий Virus Bulletin, PC Magazine и Matousec.com. В тестировании оценивались такие свойства, как обнаружение, блокировка, а также предотвращение распространения вредоносного ПО на компьютере пользователя. Согласно полученным результатам, проактивная защита, реализованная в продуктах Outpost Pro 7.5, эффективно противодействует распространению вредоносного ПО, вирусов, троянов, руткитов и других типов Интернет-угроз.











*Результаты Outpost Pro 7.5*:

*Отличные показатели блокирования вредоносных объектов!*

В обзоре, опубликованном тестовой лабораторией PC Magazine в июле, Outpost Pro 7.5 получил самые высокие оценки за блокировку руткитов и вредоносных объектов, оставив позади конкурентов, включая Avast!, AVG, BitDefender, Kaspersky и McAfee.

*Высшие оценки за проактивную защиту!*

В июльском тестировании проактивной защиты Outpost Pro 7.5 продемонстрировал отличные показатели в борьбе с новыми и ранее неизвестными угрозами, набрав 144 очка из 148 возможных (рейтинг — 97%).

*Седьмая подряд награда VB100 за детектирование вредоносных объектов!*

Outpost Pro успешно прошел тестирование, проводимое лабораторией Virus Bulletin в июне на платформе Windows Server 2008 R2, тем самым доказав эффективность защитных свойств для всех распространенных операционных систем Windows. Компания Agnitum вошла в список девяти компаний, получивших награду VB100 семь и более раз подряд.

_«Мы гордимся тем, что можем предложить пользователям новейшие продукты по безопасности, которые отличаются высокими показателями детектирования зловредных объектов и при этом минимально воздействуют на ресурсы операционной системы. Новая продуктовая линейка Outpost Pro 7.5 — Performance Edition успешно противостоит широкому спектру Интернет-угроз, включая новые и ранее неизвестные»_, — комментирует Максим Коробцев, директор по разработке компании Agnitum.

*Новый Outpost Pro 7.5*

Продуктовая линейка Outpost Pro 7.5 — Performance Edition, включающая Outpost Firewall Pro, Outpost Antivirus Pro и комплексный продукт по безопасности Outpost Security Suite Pro, вышла в свет 15 июня 2011 года. Outpost Pro 7.5, отличающийся высокими показателями быстродействия и минимальным расходованием ресурсов ПК, обнаружил и заблокировал подавляющее большинство угроз в вышеуказанных тестах.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Outpost Security Suite завоевал восьмую подряд награду VB100*

*Комплексный продукт по безопасности компании Agnitum получил восьмую подряд награду VB100 со 100% обнаружением самых распространенных вредоносных программ и полиморфных вирусов*

Компания Agnitum, эксперт в области сетевой безопасности и разработчик продуктов Outpost с 1999 года, сообщает о том, что комплексный продукт по безопасности Outpost Security Suite Pro удостоен восьмой подряд награды VB100. Тестирование, проведенное авторитетным британским изданием Virus Bulletin на платформе Windows Vista x64, подтверждает проактивные защитные свойства продукта и его позиции как одного из лучших антивирусных продуктов в мире.

Отличные результаты обнаружения самых распространенных вредоносных программ и полиморфных вирусов позволили продукту обойти платные решения известных компаний, таких как AVG, Comodo и PC Tools.

Комплексная, многоуровневая защита и передовые технологии (включая SmartScan для оптимизации повторных проверок), реализованные в продуктах Outpost, в который раз доказали эффективность противодействия всевозможным Интернет-угрозам для распространенных операционных систем Windows.

«_Это честь для нас войти в Топ8 компаний, включая Avast, Avira, Eset, Kaspersky, Sophos и VirusBuster, удостоенных награды VB100 восемь и более раз подряд с апреля 2010 года,_ — комментирует директор по продажам и маркетингу Виталий Янко. — _С нетерпением ждем новых достижений в ближайшем будущем_».

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Скидки весь сентябрь!*




 




Не упустите возможность приобрести продукты Outpost по летним ценам со скидкой 400 руб. Защитите свой ПК и наслаждайтесь безопасным нахождением в Интернете!

*Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.5* — ВСЕГО *899 руб*. — Купить со скидкой 
http://www.agnitum.ru/purchase/security-suite/

*Outpost Firewall Pro 7.5* — ВСЕГО *499 руб*. — Купить со скидкой 
http://www.agnitum.ru/purchase/outpost/

Предложение действительно до 2 октября 2011 года.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Осенние скидки — позаботьтесь о всесторонней защите Вашего ПК на 2012 год*




 




*Сэкономьте до 25%* с осенним предложением на продукты Outpost и обеспечьте достойную защиту Вашего ПК от угроз в 2012 году.


Outpost Security Suite Pro (1 год, 1 ПК) — *ВСЕГО 999 руб*. — Купить со скидкой
Outpost Firewall Pro (1 год, 1 ПК) — *ВСЕГО 599 руб*. — Купить со скидкой

_Внимание! Специальное предложение на *пожизненную лицензию* Outpost_:


Outpost Firewall Pro — *ВСЕГО 1199 руб*. — Купить со скидкой

_Предложение действительно до 31 октября 2011 года_.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Outpost получил 10-ый очередной сертификат VB100*

*Антивирусные продукты Outpost сертифицированы для 32-битной Windows 7 *

Флагманский продукт Outpost Security Suite Pro получил 10-ую подряд награду VB100 от независимой лаборатории Virus Bulletin (Великобритания).

Сдвоенный модуль «Антивирус+Антишпион» Outpost 7.5.1 в очередной раз продемонстрировал высокий уровень обнаружения и предотвращения компьютерных угроз, включая полное обнаружение образцов из основной и расширенной коллекций вредоносных и шпионских программ из списка «in-the-wild». Подробнее в новостях Agnitum >>

Это один из самых стабильных показателей в индустрии, благодаря которому компания Agnitum вошла в число 5 производителей антивирусов, получивших все сертификации VB100 подряд на ОС Windows с начала 2010 года.

PS: Напомним, что пользователи популярного в России и Украине Outpost Anti-Virus Service получают те же обновления механизма и баз данных антивирусного модуля, что и пользователи обычных антивирусов Outpost.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Обновление антивирусного механизма для сканирования Java-архивов и Android-приложений*

*Обновление антивирусного механизма для сканирования Java-архивов и Android-приложений на лету*

Пользователи антивирусных продуктов Outpost получили промежуточное обновление антивирусного механизма и базы сигнатур. Этот обновленный механизм получил внутренний номер 5.4.1 и полностью совместим с актуальным форматом баз сигнатур (версии 14).

*Содержание обновления:*

*1) В компонент сканирования добавлена поддержка форматов упаковщиков файлов Java-архивов (формат JAR) и приложений для мобильной ОС Android.*

Теперь антивирусный монитор доступа будет проверять эти файлы на лету; поддержка этих форматов была доступна ранее только при проверке по требованию или расписанию.

*2) Начата дополнительная классификация программ, проходящих в вирусной лаборатории по «серым спискам» («grayware»).*

Мы начали пересортировку текущих определений образцов «grayware» (класса программ, которые не являются ни полностью «чистыми», ни однозначно вредоносными программами), и разбиение базы данных по ним на 3 группы:

«нежелательные» файлы — безвредные файлы, тем не менее, потенциально нежелательные для пользователя (например, «краки» и «кейгены», т.е. утилиты для взлома ПО и генераторы ключей к ПО);
«небезопасные» файлы — могут причинять ущерб, однако для присутствия их на ПК пользователя может быть легальная причина (например, коммерческие «кейлоггеры», известные как «клавиатурные шпионы», или программы для взлома паролей);
«grayware» — все остальные файлы, не являющиеся истинно вредоносными, но внесенные в наши базы сигнатур (в первую очередь — adware, назойливое рекламное ПО).

Мы сообщим дополнительно, когда «серые» списки программ базы данных антивирусных продуктов Outpost будут полностью пересортированы.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Антивирусы и Firewall Outpost стали более стабильны с выпуском релиз-кандидата 7.5.2*

*Добавленные улучшения укрепляют антивирусную и проактивную защиту ПК*

Эксперты в безопасности ПК из компании Agnitum, разработчика антивирусных продуктов Outpost (получивших 10 престижных сертификатов VB100 подряд с 2010 года), подводя итог семи месяцам доработки существующей версии, анонсируют выход релиз-кандидата версии 7.5.2 линейки Outpost Pro, включающей множество значительных улучшений.

Новая версия 7.5.2 усиливает безопасность ПК от быстро распространяющихся вирусов, шпионского ПО, троянских программ, атак хакеров, руткитов, а также новых и неизвестных угроз.

Вместе с улучшением уровня самозащиты продукта от вредоносных программ, пытающихся взять ПК под контроль, версия Outpost Pro 7.5.2 дополнена:

улучшенной технологией SmartDecision для простого принятия решений по инцидентам безопасности (с подсветкой оповещений «цветами светофора»);
антивирусным механизмом, обновленным до версии 5.4.1 (внутренний индекс) с улучшенным обнаружением вредоносного ПО в упакованных исполняемых файлах и поддержкой обнаружения «на лету» Java-архивов (JAR) и приложений для мобильной ОС Android;
полноценной поддержкой сканирования и интерфейса с национальными символами в кодировке Unicode;
повышенной стабильностью и повышением производительности, наследуемыми у версии 7.5 — Performance Edition;
многочисленными улучшениями отображения графической оболочки программы
корректной фильтрацией нежелательной почты переработанным модулем «Анти-спам»

*Приглашаем всех желающих принять участие в тестировании новой версии Outpost Pro — 7.5.2.* Установите тестовую версию продукта и расскажите нам о ваших впечатлениях от новых и усовершенствованных функций, а также о возможных ошибках в работе.

Рекомендуем предварительно *удалить установленную версию Outpost*. Если не удается удалить Outpost при помощи меню управления Windows «Установка и удаление программ», пожалуйста, следуйте инструкции по ручной деинсталляции здесь.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Антивирусы и фаервол Outpost 7.5.2 Final: Основные улучшения и изменения*

*Эксперты в безопасности ПК из компании Agnitum, разработчика антивирусных продуктов Outpost, подводя итог семи месяцам доработки существующей версии и выпускают финальную версию 7.5.2 линейки Outpost Pro*

Новая версия 7.5.2 усиливает безопасность ПК от быстро распространяющихся вирусов, шпионского ПО, троянских программ, атак хакеров, руткитов, а также новых и неизвестных угроз.

*Что нового в версии Outpost 7.5.2*

- Осуществлен переход на более стабильную библиотеку Microsoft C++ Runtime (влияет на отсутствие проблем в установке и стабильном функционировании продукта).
- Обновлена библиотека визуализации пользовательского интерфейса (окна программы отображаются теперь быстрее и беспроблемнее)/

Проактивная защита:
- Модуль «Защита системы» защищает больше системных объектов и критических мест системы (повысилась защита от новых угроз и утечки данных)

Антивирус + Антишпион:
- Добавлена возможность распаковки архивов с Unicode-символами в названии
- Добавлена возможность сортировки карантина по полям «объект» и «тип»
- Добавлена поддержка проверки на лету форматов упаковщиков файлов Java-архивов (JAR) и приложений для ОС Android
- Начата дополнительная классификация программ из «серых» списков («grayware»)
Что улучшено в версии Outpost 7.5.2
- Улучшена самозащита (устранена возможность выгрузки процесса GUI вредоносной программой)

Брандмауэр:
- Многократно улучшена пропускная способность файловой системы при частых обращениях приложений к сетевым ресурсам по NetBIOS

Антивирус + Антишпион:
- Улучшен интерфейс окна процесса восстановления из карантина
- Улучшено сканирование архивов

Следующие проблемы исправлены:

- Устранены известные падения (более 10)
- Устранены обнаруженные утечки памяти
- Устранена проблема сброса языка при установке поверх продукта с другим языком

Антивирус + Антишпион:
- Устранены возможные проблемы с обновлением баз модуля «Антишпион»
- Устранен возможный пропуск вредоносных объектов при включенной технологии SmartScan
- Устранение проблем обнаружения вредоносных программ в архивах UPX
- Устранение проблемы обнаружения при контекстном сканировании
- Устранение проблемы невозможности сохранения файлов карантина на subst диски

Проактивная защита:
- Доработана технология Smart Decision с целью уменьшения числа ложных срабатываний
- Устранена возможность предложения правил предустановок и возможность автоматического создания правил для подозрительных и потенциально опасных приложений

Анти-спам:
- Устранены известные падения и зависания
- Устранение возможной неработоспособности мастера обучения

Веб-контроль:
- Устранены ошибки в подсчете заблокированных сайтов в главном окне
- Устранено падение IE9 при включенном дополнении Быстрой настройки

Интерфейс:
- Устранены визуальные артефакты в мониторах сетевой активности и активности процессов
- Устранена проблема смещения строк в окне списка модуля «Защита приложений»
- Устранены визуальные артефакты в журналах

Вы можете скачать новые версии по следующим ссылкам:


Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.5.2 (3939.602.1809.488) x86 Final
Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.5.2 (3939.602.1809.488) x64 Final
Outpost Antivirus Pro 7.5.2 (3939.602.1809.488) x86 Final
Outpost Antivirus Pro 7.5.2 (3939.602.1809.488) x64 Final
Outpost Firewall Pro 7.5.2 (3939.602.1809.488) x86 Final
Outpost Firewall Pro 7.5.2 (3939.602.1809.488) x64 Final

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Agnitum выпускает новую версию Java7-совместимых продуктов Outpost Pro*

*Обновленный антивирусный механизм экономнее задействует ресурсы ПК, а брандмауэр версии 7.5.3 решает проблемы совместимости с IPv6*

Эксперты в безопасности ПК из компании Agnitum, разработчика антивирусных продуктов Outpost, объявляют о выходе новой версии 7.5.3 (Performance Edition) линейки Outpost Pro.

В числе основных улучшений продуктов Outpost Pro версии 7.5.3 с улучшенным быстродействием:

снижение потребления памяти модулем «Антивирус + Антишпион» на 20%;
снижение размера антивирусных баз модуля «Антивирус + Антишпион»;
исправление проблем совместимости Java 7, баз данных MySQL и средств удаленного доступа Remote Desktop Connection при работе по протоколу IPv6 на платформе Windows 7.
 Также были внесены следующие исправления в модуле «Антивирус + Антишпион»: 

возможные падения при проверке образцов, упакованных в формате специальной версией UPX-упаковщика на 64-битных платформах,
возможные пропуски обнаружения образцов на 64-битных платформах, определяемых антивирусным ядром на 32-битной платформе.

*Приглашаем попробовать работу новой версии Outpost Pro — 7.5.3 на единой странице загрузки продуктов:* 
http://www.agnitum.ru/lp/download-outpost-7-5-internet-security.php — доступна бесплатная 30-дневная полнофункциональная версия, совместимая со всеми распространенными версиями Windows, начиная от XP SP2 и заканчивая Server 2008 R2 (а также — в бета-режиме — с 32-битной версией Windows 8 Consumer Preview).

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Outpost 7.5.3 — устранена заторможенность системы при закачке торрентов*

Исправленные версии вышедшей две недели назад линейки Outpost 7.5.3. В обновлении с длинным внутренним номером 3942.608.1810.488:

Исправлены ошибки:

замедление работы компьютера при использовании торрент-клиентов;
 закрытые соединения учитывались и отображались в мониторе сетевых соединений.

*Outpost Antivirus Pro 7.5.3* (Windows, shareware — 700 руб.)


x86 — OutpostAntivirusProInstall.exe (140 МБ)
 x64 — OutpostAntivirusProInstall64.exe (149 МБ)

*Outpost Firewall Pro 7.5.3* (Windows, shareware — 900 руб.)


x86 — OutpostProInstall.exe (36 МБ)
 x64 — OutpostProInstall64.exe (44 МБ)

*Outpost Security Suite Pro 7.5.3* (Windows, shareware — 1300 руб.)


x86 — OutpostSecuritySuiteProInstall.exe (144 МБ)
 x64 — OutpostSecuritySuiteProInstall64.exe (156 МБ)

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Антивирусные технологии VirusBuster переходят к Agnitum*

*Эксперты в области безопасности ПК из компании Agnitum сегодня объявляют о приобретении эксклюзивных прав на антивирусную технологию, инфраструктуру и процессы у своего давнего партнера — компании VirusBuster*

Антивирусные технологии VirusBuster переходят к Agnitum Все решения линейки Outpost Pro будут поддерживаться собственной вирусной лабораторией, работающей из корпоративной штаб-квартиры компании в Санкт-Петербурге, Россия.







В 2006 году компания Agnitum лицензировала антивирусный движок VirusBuster и включила его в программное обеспечение Outpost. За последние шесть лет Agnitum разработала ряд модулей, которые увеличили функциональность антивирусного движка VirusBuster. К ним можно отнести: обнаружение вирусов на основе поведения, сканирование по требованию, резидентный монитор, ускорение повторного сканирования, фильтрация электронной почты и web-трафика. Эти усовершенствования внесли значительный вклад в получение компанией Agnitum 12 наград подряд от Virus Bulletin (VB100).

«Мы достигли точки, когда уже не можем добавлять дальнейшие улучшения к антивирусной технологии работая с ней как с черным ящиком», — говорит управляющий директор Agnitum Михаил Захряпин, «Поэтому мы заключили соглашение с VirusBuster, на приобретение исключительных прав на их технологию, вирусную базу данных и антивирусные процессы. Как следствие этого приобретения мы открыли антивирусную лабораторию, где технология VirusBuster будет поддерживаться и развиваться». 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Началось бета-тестирование Outpost Pro 7.6 с поддержкой Windows 8*

*19 октября 2012 года, выпущена публичная бета-версия (Public Beta) продуктов линейки Outpost Pro 7.6 — Outpost Security Suite Pro, Outpost Firewall Pro и Outpost Antivirus Pro с поддержкой Windows 8*

Outpost Security Suite Pro, Outpost Firewall Pro и Outpost Antivirus Pro в версии 7.6 включают поддержку Windows 8, а также ряд улучшений и изменений. Началось бета-тестирование Outpost Pro 7.6 с поддержкой Windows 8
Что нового в версии 7.6
- Поддержка Windows 8: общая поддержка со стороны драйверов;

- Поддержка Windows 8: блокировка зараженных Metro-приложений.
Улучшено и исправлено
- Исправлены проблемы с торрент-клиентами (нулевые соединения, замедления в работе, зависания);

- Исправлены проблемы с Детектором атак, улучшена логика реакции при наличии нескольких атакующих;

- Исправлены падения (BSOD) при работе сетевых приложений на быстрых сетях;

- Исправлены проблемы блокировки и зависания, связанные с механизмом фильтрации содержимого;

- Расширены возможности по определению подозрительных файлов и их отправке на анализ (только для Outpost Security Suite Pro/Outpost Antivirus Pro);

- Улучшена работа с IPv6-адресами;

- Поддержка ICMPv6 в именах правил брандмауэра (только для Outpost Security Suite Pro/Outpost Firewall Pro);

- Журналы перенесены из каталога продукта в общую папку;

- Исправлены проблемы с приоритетом низкоуровневых правил;

- Улучшена работа подключаемого модуля Blockpost в режиме приостановки защиты (только для Outpost Security Suite Pro/Outpost Firewall Pro).

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Программы Outpost Pro совместимы с Windows 8*

Компания Agnitum представила обновленную версию Outpost Pro 7.6 с поддержкой новой Windows 8. Также в новой версии Outpost Pro 7.6 исправлен ряд ключевых проблем, найденных в версии 7.5

Эксперты в безопасности ПК из компании Agnitum, разработчика антивирусных продуктов Outpost, объявляют о выходе версии 7.6 линейки Outpost Pro, включающей ряд улучшений и в первую очередь — поддержку 8 версии ОС Windows.

*Что нового в версии 7.6:*


Поддержка Windows 8: общая поддержка со стороны драйверов
Поддержка Windows 8: блокировка зараженных Metro-приложений

*Улучшено и исправлено:*


Расширены возможности по определению подозрительных файлов и их отправке на анализ (только для Outpost Security Suite Pro / Outpost Antivirus Pro)
 Улучшена поддержка Windows Action Center
 Улучшена работа с IPv6-адресами (только для Outpost Security Suite Pro / Outpost Firewall Pro)
 Поддержка ICMPv6 в именах правил брандмауэра (только для Outpost Security Suite Pro / Outpost Firewall Pro)
 Журналы перенесены из каталога продукта в общую папку
 Улучшена работа подключаемого модуля Blockpost в режиме приостановки защиты (только для Outpost Security Suite Pro / Outpost Firewall Pro)
 Исправлены проблемы с торрент-клиентами (нулевые соединения, замедления в работе, зависания)
 Исправлены проблемы с Детектором атак, улучшена логика реакции при наличии нескольких атакующих
 Исправлены падения (BSOD) при работе сетевых приложений на быстрых сетях
 Исправлены проблемы блокировки и зависания, связанные с механизмом фильтрации содержимого
 Исправлены проблемы с приоритетом низкоуровневых правил

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Outpost 8.0: доступны RC-версии*

*Компания Agnitum представила предвыпускные (release candidate) версии своих решений: Outpost Security Suite PRO 8.0, Outpost Antivirus Pro 8.0 и Outpost Firewall Pro 8.0*

"Мы буквально в одном шаге от важного события — официального релиза новой продуктовой линейки — Outpost Pro 8. Призываем вас установить и протестировать предвыпускные (release candidate) версии наших решений", - сообщают разработчики решений безопасности для Windows-компьютеров из компании Agnitum.


*Основные улучшения и изменения в Outpost 8.0*

*• Полная совместимость с Windows 8

• Полностью измененный, интуитивно-понятный пользовательский интерфейс​*






Новый интерфейс программы — это не просто привлекательное оформление, но удобная и простая в использовании система средств управления, которая делает защиту понятной и легко настраиваемой.

Часть изменений была сделана на основе информации, полученной от наших клиентов, и лучших наработок в сфере пользовательского восприятия. Список нововведений включает в себя:

- заметную информацию о состоянии защиты и лицензии с легким доступом к обновлениям; реорганизованное меню антивирусного сканирования с удобным и понятным расположением профилей сканирования; визуальное усиление основных пунктов меню в целях удобства навигации (заголовки функциональных элементов дублируются в правой и левой части интерфейса);

- возможность включения/отключения модулей защиты по одному щелчку в обновленном меню «Настройки»;

все необходимые инструменты для исследования подозрительной активности удобно сгруппированы в одной вкладке «Инструменты»: средство просмотра событий, карантин, сетевая активность, использование портов, активность процессов, монитор файлов и системного реестра, заблокированные атаки и функция отправки подозрительных файлов на анализ;

- журналы, объединенные под одной вкладкой, с подробными данными, доступными в выпадающем меню (см. Средство просмотра событий);

обновленное меню «Помощь и техническая поддержка», которое теперь содержит ссылки на существующие рекомендации (база знаний Agnitum), а также на организованный пользователями «Форум Outpost» и онлайн-сервис «Проверить-Ваш-ПК»; из этой же вкладки можно легко связаться с центром технической поддержки;

- активированный по умолчанию «игровой режим» (наряду с изначальным режимом автообучения), который позволяет непрерывно наслаждаться играми и просмотром фильмов без неожиданно возникающих окон предупреждений.

*• Улучшена проактивная защита для 64-битного Outpost​*
"В то время как большинство производителей антивирусных решений склонны уделять меньшее внимание 64-битным системам, как это ярко проиллюстрировало недавнее тестирование Matousec.com, Agnitum отдельно заботится о пользователях 64-битных ПК и предлагает защиту, полностью удовлетворяющую их требованиям по безопасности", - отмечают разработчики в блоге Agnitum. 

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Agnitum выпускает новую продуктовую линейку Outpost 8*

*Agnitum выпускает новую продуктовую линейку Outpost 8 и предлагает пожизненные антивирусные обновления*

*Новая версия Outpost Pro 8 включает в себя полностью переработанный интерфейс, поддержку Windows 8 и новые механизмы по обеспечению безопасности. Пожизненные лицензии Outpost на 3 ПК с не ограниченными по сроку обновлениями антивирусных баз и возможностью бесплатного перехода на все последующие версии доступны по цене одногодичных лицензий*

Эксперты в области безопасности ПК из компании Agnitum сообщают о выпуске новой версии продуктовой линейки — Outpost 8. Новые Outpost Security Suite Pro (OSS), Outpost Firewall Pro (OFP) и Outpost Antivirus Pro (OAV) с поддержкой Windows 8 предлагают усовершенствования в аспекте удобства использования и новый защитный функционал. Одновременно с официальным релизом Outpost 8 Agnitum объявляет о специальном предложении, распространяющемся на комплексное антивирусное решение и отдельный межсетевой экран (фаервол). Для этих продуктов пожизненные лицензии на 3 ПК доступны всего за 1599 руб. и 1199 рублей соответственно. Акция действует только до 31 декабря 2012 года включительно.

Outpost ProПожизненное предложение на Outpost Security Suite и Outpost Firewall, являющихся лидерами продаж среди решений Agnitum, приурочено к выпуску новой продуктовой линейки, которая представляет новый дизайн и структуру пользовательского интерфейса и усиливает механизмы проактивной защиты. Пожизненная лицензия подразумевает не ограниченные по сроку обновления антивирусных баз и бесплатные апгрейды в течение всего жизненного цикла продукта. Следуя своему девизу *«купи и больше не плати»* и предлагая непрерывную защиту, Agnitum фактически отменяет само понятие «срока годности» применительно к безопасности и сознательно отказывается от продажи обновлений в рамках данной акции.

_«Версия Outpost 8 — одна из важнейших вех для компании Agnitum с момента ее создания в 1999 году. Продукты, которые широко известны среди компьютерных «гиков» и профессионалов в области защиты данных, выходят на массовый рынок. Мы сделали Outpost еще более удобным в использовании, при этом сохраняя тот же высочайший уровень безопасности и защиты»_, — комментирует исполнительный директор Agnitum *Михаил Захряпин*. — _«В ознаменование выпуска новой линейки мы объявляем уникальную для антивирусной индустрии акцию. Заплатив 1599 рублей за комплекс безопасности Outpost Security Suite, вы будете получать ВСЕ обновления, включая обновления антивирусных баз, пожизненно, без каких-либо временных ограничений»._

Комплексный Outpost Security Suite, флагманский продукт Agnitum, это антивирусное решение, усиленное брандмауэром и модулем превентивной защиты, который противодействует новейшим угрозам и предупреждает о подозрительной активности на ПК, а также удобными инструментами для безопасного веб-серфинга.

Среди новинок Outpost 8:


полная совместимость с операционной системой Windows 8;
 полностью обновленный интуитивный интерфейс, включающий в себя:

 оптимизированное отображение статуса защиты с мгновенным доступом к обновлениям и информации о лицензии;
 реорганизованное меню антивирусного сканера с удобно расположенными опциями;
 визуальное усиление основных пунктов меню в целях удобства навигации (заголовки функциональных элементов дублируются в правой и левой части интерфейса);
 опцию включения/отключения модулей защиты, доступную по одному щелчку мыши, в обновленном меню настроек;
 а также многие другие усовершенствования.

 расширенная проактивная защита для 64-битной версии Outpost

В то время как большинство производителей антивирусных решений склонны уделять меньшее внимание 64-битным системам, как это ярко проиллюстрировало недавнее тестирование Matousec.com, Agnitum отдельно заботится о пользователях 64-битных ПК и предлагает защиту, полностью удовлетворяющую их требованиям по безопасности.

До 31 декабря 2012 года включительно, пожизненная лицензия на Outpost Security Suite Pro для 3 ПК доступна по цене лицензии на 1 год — за 1599 рублей. По цене 1199 рублей можно приобрести аналогичную лицензию на Outpost Firewall Pro. Agnitum приглашает заинтересованных пользователей на сайт компании, на котором размещена подробная информация о новом функционале и ценах.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj

*Спешите осталось всего 5 дней*

*Спец. предложение от Agnitum до 31 января: пожизненная лицензия на Outpost Security Suite*





У нас есть для Вас уникальное предложение: заплатите один раз и получите защиту на всю жизнь с полной версией Outpost Security Suite Pro!

Воспользуйтесь данным предложением и забудьте о необходимости покупать обновления! Получите бессрочные и неограниченные антивирусные обновления и поддержку всего за *1599 руб*.

Как Вы, наверное, знаете, Outpost Security Suite Pro совмещает в себе антивирус, брандмауэр, проактивную защиту, веб-контроль и множество других функций для обеспечения всесторонней безопасности.





*Версия Pro предлагает следующие преимущества:*

совместимость с Windows 8;
обновленный до последней версии антивирусный движок с оптимизированной производительностью;
приоритетные обновления сигнатурной базы и правил брандмауэра;
расширенная проактивная защита как для 32-битных, так и для 64-битных систем;
расширенный Веб-контроль для безопасного Интернет-серфинга;
уникальный механизм для предотвращения кражи персональных данных;
русскоязычный интерфейс;
техническая поддержка Agnitum, и многие другие...

Купите пожизненную лицензию на комплекс безопасности Outpost Security Suite для 3 ПК, и Вам никогда больше не придется платить за защиту компьютера от Интернет-угроз!

Попробуйте Outpost 8 и сделайте своим друзьям и родным замечательный подарок в виде «пожизненной» лицензии, при помощи которой компьютеры всегда будут надежно защищены от вирусов и любых других Интернет-угроз!

Не опоздайте! Предложение действительно только до *31 января 2013 *включительно!


----------



## orderman

*АКЦИЯ Outpost Security Suite Pro 8 - Бесплатно на 1 год.*

Перейти по этой *ССЫЛКЕ* и заполнить форму как показано ниже.

_Скриншот. Превью - увеличение по клику:_






*1. Promotion Code:* 45T52-3D7MS-GS44K-W4CKC-8442U
*2. Your Full Name (to be used for the registration information):* Ваше имя 
*3. Your email (for getting the registration key):* E-Mail

Скачайте дистрибутив с этой же страницы, установите и зарегистрируйте полученным ранее ключом.
*Внимание!* Полученный ключ работает только с дистрибутивом скачанным по ссылкам с промо-акции.

*Скачать Outpost Security Suite Pro v8 x86 (Оф. сайт)
Скачать Outpost Security Suite Pro v8 x64 (Оф. сайт)*


----------



## Theriollaria

Agnitum наконец-то зарелизила версию 9.2 своего комплексного продукта.
Ссылки на скачивание:
х86:http://dl2.agnitum.com/OutpostSecuri...ProInstall.exe
х64:http://dl2.agnitum.com/OutpostSecuri...nstall_x64.exe
Из изменений - поддержка новой версии windows 10 (в сравнении с предрелизной бетой. улучшена стабильность работы) а также работа над ошибками (в частности работа с torrent клиентами) и стабильностью работы и некоторое повышение производительности в системе.


----------



## rom

*Яндекс купил технологии Agnitum*

«Яндекс» приобрёл технологии компании Agnitum,которая занимается исследованиями и разработкой программного обеспечения в сфере информационной безопасности(такие продукты,как Outpost Firewall,Outpost Antivirus). Опыт Agnitum поможет в развитии технологии активной защиты Protect,которая отвечает за безопасность пользователей Яндекс.Браузера,говорится в пресс-релизе поисковика.
По договорённости с Agnitum,разработчики,тестировщики и антивирусные специалисты компании получили предложение войти в штат«Яндекса» и продолжить работу в его петербургском офисе.
источник
«Яндекс» с-acqhire-ил Agnitum — разработчика антивируса Outpost → Roem.ru


----------



## Theriollaria

Знаменитый российский антивирус обошелся «Яндексу» в 200 миллионов - CNews


----------



## SNS-amigo

С Яндекса не убудет. Они только на рекламе миллиарды гребут.
А вот Яндекс-антивирус до сих пор нет. Зачем покупали?!


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> С Яндекса не убудет. Они только на рекламе миллиарды гребут.
> А вот Яндекс-антивирус до сих пор нет. Зачем покупали?!


Там же написано: для встhаивания защиты в браузер. В другой новости было чуток подробнее: списки сафтов и защита при работе через wi-fi.


----------



## SNS-amigo

Дык они кроме протект-а для защиты покупок и банковских операций ничего более и не сделали. 
_- Где деньги, Зин? _


----------



## Theriollaria

SNS-amigo написал(а):


> Дык они кроме протект-а для защиты покупок и банковских операций ничего более и не сделали.
> _- Где деньги, Зин? _


А зачем больше? Большего и не надо. Деньги попилили владельцы, пользователей наследовал Дядя Женя. Финита Ля комедиа.


----------



## Severnyj

А между тем движок Yandex появился на Virustotal


----------



## regist

Severnyj написал(а):


> А между тем движок Yandex появился на Virustotal


Просто переименовали движок Agnitum-а в актуальное название.


----------



## Theriollaria

regist написал(а):


> Просто переименовали движок Agnitum-а в актуальное название.


Было бы неплохо. Такой классный продукт... был...


----------



## Охотник

Гугл тоже хвастался, что встроит антивирус в браузер, ну и чем это закончилось? 
Двумя галочками в браузере, которые еще нужно включить - отключить.


----------

